# Frage zur Skillung - 2er Team - Alptraum



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

Hi - ich spiele mit ner Freundin im 2er Team im Alptraum Dämonjäger/Hexendoktor Combo

derzeit bin ich so geskillt für den Trash und was uns als Blaue/Gelbe Gegner entgegenkommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts da noch Verbesserungen ? 

Sie hat meist ihren dicken Tank draussen und wir beide arbeiten viel mit Slow und Ae effekten


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2012)

Welches Level? Welcher Akt?

Mein DH steht grad am Anfang von Akt IV, Level 49. (Alptraum)

Ich hab folgende Werte/Skillung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich spiel mit

Hungriger Pfeil -  Durchdringender Pfeil

Elementarpfeil - Kugelblitz

Rauchwolke - Andauernder Nebel

Gefährte - Fledermaus

Todgeweiht - Gevatter Tod

Vorbereit - Kampferprobt (Sobald verfügbar: Plan 

Talente: Ruhige Hand, Bogenschießen, Rache (Sobald verfügbar: Scharfschütze)


Alle Mobs onehit, Champions meistens in 1-2 Sekunden. Spiele mit Barbar.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

derzeit jetzt 37 kurz vorm ende ersten akt - fähigkeiten haben sich geändert ich update morgen es gleich


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2012)

Am besten kaufst du dir einen Bogen aus dem AH, mit reduzierter Stufenanforderung. Du sucht ein Item auf Stufe 60 und dann Reduzierte Stufenanforderung min. 14

Das ganze haut ziemlich rein, und die sind auch meistens nicht teurer.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Am besten kaufst du dir einen Bogen aus dem AH, mit reduzierter Stufenanforderung. Du sucht ein Item auf Stufe 60 und dann Reduzierte Stufenanforderung min. 14
> 
> Das ganze haut ziemlich rein, und die sind auch meistens nicht teurer.


Guter Tipp, muss ich mir merken.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

wie gebe ich das bei beim ah ein ?

irgendwie ist ja auch blöde zu sortieren da ^^


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2012)

Einfach unter den Werten > Reduzierte Stufenanforderung, dann 14 o. 15 eingeben, und optional unten beim Sofortkaufpreis noch was eintragen.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juni 2012)

ah - thx gestern mussten wir nach den ersten akt lag bedigngt abbrechen haben für den akt1 boss 4 trys gebraucht weil feuerschaden früher da war als feuer effekt ^^


----------



## Smirgul (6. Juni 2012)

Super Tipp mit der Stufenreduzierung - Danke =).


----------

